
Introducing the Parse Server Dashboard - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-the-parse-server-dashboard/
======
dougblack
It sucks that Parse got shuttered, but this has got to be one of the best
handled service shutdowns I've seen in a while.

~~~
godzillabrennus
If only geocities had been handled this way. It's amazing how many big
services of yesteryear shutter without anyone archiving or transitioning them.
Kudos to Facebook for doing such a great job!

------
chowes
I have to say, this whole open source turnaround from Parse is pretty
awesome... I've used Parse in the past and this effort is making me consider
using it again, just hosted on my own server. Thanks guys!

------
vertis
Parse is quickly becoming the model of how you wind down a SaaS startup.

------
jeffehobbs
You guys are going out in style! Nice work.

------
fredliu
Awesome! This is almost the last missing piece for a true Parse.com
replacement.

------
yeukhon
So they decided they don't want to maintain the business and the
infrastructure to support commercial Parse service. But they decided they
would create an open source version, which is currently maintained by the
engineers paid by Facebook to work on Parse. So going forward, Facebook will
likely continue to handle the Parse platform project?

Kudos to the great handling of a decommission service, but at the same time,
is it good to pay engineers to work on business product which you have just
killed?

~~~
spicyj
I would guess that the FB engineers won't work on it for more than a few
months and probably not at all after the shutdown.

~~~
chatmasta
More likely, Zuckerberg realizes that the best way to control developers and
build an Internet-wide platform is to control the (open source) code they're
using. Parse is the backend version of React in terms of developer turf wars.

The parse service may be shutting down, but the parse platform will only grow
in popularity, and Facebook will continue to benefit from the control it
exerts over the decision making of developers.

------
yongjhih
[https://git.io/docker-parse-dashboard](https://git.io/docker-parse-dashboard)

